# Dna 200 got a soapy bath



## andro (3/7/16)

so whats happened is while cleaning my bike today i noticed the bucket of water with car shampoo keep rattling while i was moving it . Didnt care much . Finished the job and pour the water out . What was at the bottom of the bucket ? My rolo dna 200 .
Was still on . Took the battery out . And in a container with rice .
Lets see if those board are so easily breakable as everybody seem to state on the forum or whatsapp groups . Will post again in 24 hour to see if still work .
Finger crossed

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## bakersman (3/7/16)

Goodluck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (3/7/16)

andro said:


> so whats happened is while cleaning my bike today i noticed the bucket of water with car shampoo keep rattling while i was moving it . Didnt care much . Finished the job and pour the water out . What was at the bottom of the bucket ? My rolo dna 200 .
> Was still on . Took the battery out . And in a container with rice .
> Lets see if those board are so easily breakable as everybody seem to state on the forum or whatsapp groups . Will post again in 24 hour to see if still work .
> Finger crossed


I would rather leave it in rice for a week. 

Put fresh rice in everyday to encourage as much saturation of the water as possible. 

After a week. Take rubbing alcohol, and wipe the board down thoroughly with a cotton bud. That should give you the best hope of salvaging the mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/16)

Holding thumbs for you @andro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/7/16)

If it is a good design, it will survive the bubble bath.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (3/7/16)

MurderDoll said:


> I would rather leave it in rice for a week.
> 
> Put fresh rice in everyday to encourage as much saturation of the water as possible.
> 
> After a week. Take rubbing alcohol, and wipe the board down thoroughly with a cotton bud. That should give you the best hope of salvaging the mod.


I have a spray to clean circuit boards . Maybe use that instead of alchool?


----------



## MurderDoll (3/7/16)

andro said:


> I have a spray to clean circuit boards . Maybe use that instead of alchool?


Yeah. You can give it a try. 

Think it works on basically the same principle as rubbing alcohol. Its really just to help prevent the board from suffering any water damage.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (3/7/16)

I would give it a week in the rice or in a sunny warm spot.

Hopefully because the electronics weren't in operation when the mod decided to take a wash it might be ok.

Worst case scenario you could purchase a dna 200 chip for 85 USD and replace the chip with some small soldering work required. 
Hopefully it works after some time. My dna 200 rolo is one of my favourite regulated devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/16)

@andro that's horrible man! I can only imagine how you felt when you discovered the Rolo 

Open up the mod as much as possible while it soaks in the rice, take the front panel off by removing the small screws holding it in place from the battery sled, maybe try and move the sled out too as far as it can go without breaking/desoldering wires. Let it breathe in the rice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Franky (4/7/16)

I dropped my Sigelei Fuchai in a jacuzzi one night - was dead but came back to life 3 days later

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## andro (4/7/16)

the releaux dna 200 IS ALIVE . 
after putting it back together and spray with the board cleaner is perfect as before

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/16)

andro said:


> the releaux dna 200 IS ALIVE .
> after putting it back together and spray with the board cleaner is perfect as before


So glad to hear that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/7/16)

Good to hear, @andro. Miss my small visits to you at Canal Walk!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (4/7/16)

Andre said:


> Good to hear, @andro. Miss my small visits to you at Canal Walk!


i know ...now if you are ever in town , i moved just off long street

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/16)

Glad to hear she is alive @andro !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

